# Rockstar Ranch Athena



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Got this doe on my birthday in July when she was a yearling. 
She is extremely sweet and is happy to just sit on my lap!
Bred her to Old Mountain Farm Yukata, can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's a very pretty girl!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

She is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!! I'm way impressed with her coloring and markings..very flashy..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oooooooooooooo....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is beautiful


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

She's a cutie! love her flashiness to boot.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I want I want!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

her color is a WOW factor!!!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I want her !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

NO , let me re phrase that , I NEED HER !!!!!!!


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Haha! Thanks everybody!
We sure love her!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> NO , let me re phrase that , I NEED HER !!!!!!!


I think we are both very dangerous animal collectors.

And we love EVERY SECOND of it


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow...farm eye candy..just beautiful!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------

